# Best rrealtor in La paz and Moreda



## VVChuck (Jul 11, 2010)

Looking for expat views on best realtor to deal with in the La Paz and the Mereda/Progreso areas. There seems to be lots to choose from -who do you feel is best?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Chuck,
Your post may be of interest, but it is unfair to 'solicit' such opinions.
Real Estate agencies are not regulated in Mexico. So, you should make your own judgments when you are in Mexico.


----------

